# Why floating fly lines - float.



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Floating lines are made of nylon and PVC, both of which sink. Still the line floats. This blog explains the engineering of all that.






Why do floating fly lines – float? – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------

